# Fed EX does not pay.



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sucks to here you situation. Also hello from a Utica native.


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

TEnglish14 said:


> Sucks to here you situation. Also hello from a Utica native.
> 
> 
> Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


There are a few of us here.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I am regretting posting this, If I thought I would off subjected myself to Sparky's advise I wouldn't have. I have nothing to prove to anybody, carry on. 

Sparky's correct, how could I of been so stupid. Contracting is easy and simple my bad.

Sparky I did read the contract signed it anyways, needed the work. Would of done it the same way again at the time.

Nice to see your still watching Framer.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

jmacd said:


> I think I am regretting posting this, If I thought I would off subjected myself to Sparky's advise I wouldn't have. I have nothing to prove to anybody, carry on.
> 
> Sparky's correct, how could I of been so stupid. Contracting is easy and simple my bad.
> 
> Nice to see your still watching Framer.


Thanks for posting.

If it will keep a few contractors from agreeing to "pay when paid" clauses, then it was valuable.

Commercial contracting is full of pitfalls, predicated on "if you want to run with the big dogs" type of attitude, which basically means you need to have a fortune already in reserves, because you WILL get screwed.:sad:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

How do you know that the GC hasn't been paid?


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have to agree with sparky here, if your contract was poorly worded or payment schedules weren't covered or you simply had no idea what you signed, well that doesn't make FedEx a bad compamy.

You sound like someone who got burned for one reason or another, whether you want to admit it or not I'm sure you had some roll in you getting burned.

Now because you were burned you want us all to side with you and agree FedEx is the devil?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How do you know that the GC hasn't been paid?


The project Manager from Fed Ex told me so.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have to agree with sparky here, if your contract was poorly worded or payment schedules weren't covered or you simply had no idea what you signed, well that doesn't make FedEx a bad compamy.
> 
> You sound like someone who got burned for one reason or another, whether you want to admit it or not I'm sure you had some roll in you getting burned.
> 
> Now because you were burned you want us all to side with you and agree FedEx is the devil?


You could be correct, I did sign the contract. That doesn't make Fed EX a good company to do business with either. I sure I will get paid at some point when all the liens are settled.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

You guys seem to know little about commercial and/or large commercial work. I'm sure Jmac signed a contract with a Gc that said "paid in 30 days after invoice" that can pretty much Be bs with some gc's. If you need to fill the schedule sometimes you take work from companies you don't work with all the time. Your companies contract rarely means a **** with the gc's, you have to sign there contract. It will cost you more to try to go to court and fight than just let the process complete itself.

Mac you will more than likely get the money but the big customers just do what they want on there own timeframe. Just need to make sure the retainage is all profit in rhe end. Take a little longer to see it, but you don't lose too much money waiting for it. We've worked for top 100-500 gc's but you won't see a dime until they are paid no matter what a contract says, that is just a fact. Try to fight it just a pia!

Good luck man, thanks from all of us for a heads up. Not a mistake trying to help someone that could take a contract and expect quick money. Could just be a paperwork thing though, we do a little work with a large national builder that can be a real pain to get retainage from, just takes time.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> You guys seem to know little about commercial and/or large commercial work. I'm sure Jmac signed a contract with a Gc that said "paid in 30 days after invoice" that can pretty much Be bs with some gc's. If you need to fill the schedule sometimes you take work from companies you don't work with all the time. Your companies contract rarely means a **** with the gc's, you have to sign there contract. It will cost you more to try to go to court and fight than just let the process complete itself.
> 
> Mac you will more than likely get the money but the big customers just do what they want on there own timeframe. Just need to make sure the retainage is all profit in rhe end. Take a little longer to see it, but you don't lose too much money waiting for it. We've worked for top 100-500 gc's but you won't see a dime until they are paid no matter what a contract says, that is just a fact. Try to fight it just a pia!
> 
> Good luck man, thanks from all of us for a heads up. Not a mistake trying to help someone that could take a contract and expect quick money. Could just be a paperwork thing though, we do a little work with a large national builder that can be a real pain to get retainage from, just takes time.


Well said...:thumbsup:

It can be very difficult dealing with a large corporation where there is no personal connection or contact. Most of the time you can't even get the same person on the phone.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Most big companies have a very long payout schedule. Alot of our accounts have a 90 day payout after the work is completed...yes we have to wait 90 days after the job is complete. However we know that and the price is adjusted knowing that. You have to get used to asking what the payout process is with every new commercial customer. Usual whoever is in charge of maintenance knows how the process is with contractors... I heard somewhere the city of Chicago pays 10 months later, dont know if that's true or not but it wouldnt suprise me


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

If I refused to sign a contract that wasn't worded just the way I wanted, or tried to make a GC or their client sign a different contract I would more than likely be flat broke and standing in line at the soup kitchen. 

Commercial work simply does not work the way some of these guys think it does. I have been in the same situation recently and have learned to add 10% to all commercial bids because you never know when you'll get the retainage.

I grew up doing landscaping and always heard about retainage and the wait for it. (Landscapers are typically one of the last subs on the job)
Now, doing excavating and sitework it really sucks to be the first guy on the job and wait for your money until every door knob and light switch is perfect.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Mac. Hang in there, I'm sure the money will come through.

I hate the "paid when paid" bullshirt the commercial construction guys play out. I can't do that with my accounts, and I rely on that money to pay my accounts. 

Crazy business this contracting is......:thumbsup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles Mac. Hang in there, I'm sure the money will come through.
> 
> I hate the "paid when paid" bullshirt the commercial construction guys play out. I can't do that with my accounts, and I rely on that money to pay my accounts.
> 
> Crazy business this contracting is......:thumbsup:


Yeah, but every commercial GC would be bankrupt within the year if they paid subs prior to Owner payment.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jhark123 said:


> Yeah, but every commercial GC would be bankrupt within the year if they paid subs prior to Owner payment.


Why does that become "Our" problem? The GC should establish a pay schedule that is compatible with the work progression. 

There is no reason to hold up the foundation contractor's retainage until the painter is done...


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Why does that become "Our" problem? The GC should establish a pay schedule that is compatible with the work progression.
> 
> There is no reason to hold up the foundation contractor's retainage until the painter is done...


Well, the Government must hold 5% on the entire job by law until at least 45days after completion of the entire job. I'm just saying that the GC didn't necessarily make the rules that he is playing under. If you want to try to negotiate for the GC to pay your retainage before he's been paid it, that's your prerogative.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well in the paper yesterday...
FedX building a giant distribution center right in Hamilton Township, Mercer County.

Anybody thinking of jumping on that bandwagon, you have been forewarned.



BTW, it said GC is from NC.


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm glad some of the commercial guys finally got in here.

We don't get to make our contracts. We sign the GC's contract, which is usually an AIA or CONSENSUSdocs standard, with minor tweaks to them.

We don't have the luxury of going onto forums and asking to view others contracts and switching names, or going to our lawyers and having them draft up contracts to say whatever we want.

Pay when paid/pay if paid sucks. But its the way the industry is. Here in the midwest Pay IF paid is becoming bigger. And its ****ed quite a few GC's and subs. But if you want to work you will sign that contract, because if you don't someone else will.

The best we can do prior to signing is 
A) How is the GC's reputation around town
B) Who is the building owner, what is their history.

And then we sign or don't.

Some of you residential guys need to step the **** off your high horses and keep your mouths shut when you dont know wtf you are talking about.

I don't walk into residential business/contract threads because I don't know **** about them. I might read it/lurk it to maybe learn something, but im certainly not offering advise about it.

You wouldn't take advice on your trade from someone in an exact opposite, and you would probobly inform them of such if they tried to act like an expert on your trade. So why the **** would you do it.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

MetalStretcher said:


> I'm glad some of the commercial guys finally got in here.
> 
> We don't get to make our contracts. We sign the GC's contract, which is usually an AIA or CONSENSUSdocs standard, with minor tweaks to them.
> 
> ...


We're all business owners here and have a right to our opinions.

At the end of the day a contract was signed and now the OP is pissed because he agreed to these terms.

It's common knowledge that commercial work is "very competitive" and the payment terms are ridiculous.

That said, a company shouldn't be "taking work to fill the schedule" if they don't have the cash or credit to continue.

Any smart business owner should know that. It's the reason I and many others here choose to do residential remodeling rather than commercial work.

The difference is that those of us that are smart enough to understand contracts and finances will still be in business 5 years from now. The OP on the other hand most likely wont.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

GregB said:


> Read a bid pack for building a Walmart and then tell me anyone is stupid enough to build one. Walmart is just looking for an inexperienced builder to be their next victim. If the builder gets lucky they will make nothing. If they aren't lucky, they will be out of business at best.


Wal Mart has a habit of not paying contractors, and tradesmen.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

jmacd said:


> My reason for the post was to warn other to stay away from Fed EX just like Walmart has the reputation of not paying Fed Ex should have the same.


Add UPS to the slow paying companies


----------

